# New Orleans Hornets (33-15) vs. Memphis Grizzlies (13-36)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​
I'm not sure about Memphis' starting lineup but I'll just go with the last one they used. Hornets need to come out focused. They have a knack for coming out slow against teams that are on the 2nd game of a back-to-back. I hope Tyson is over his flu for this game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Will Paul score 40? 50? ...60?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

This should be one of those games that helps insure us a high lottery pick. A Dallas/New Orleans back to back is definitely not a good thing. :no:

Nice user title girllovesthegame. "You just do you..umma do me!" :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> This should be one of those games that helps insure us a high lottery pick. A Dallas/New Orleans back to back is definitely not a good thing. :no:
> 
> Nice user title girllovesthegame. "You just do you..umma do me!" :laugh:


:wink: You know about that Rocko huh thaKEAF? :laugh:

Rawse, I have no idea what Paul will do tomorrow. I'm always curious to see what he'll pull out of his bag.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> :wink: You know about that Rocko huh thaKEAF? :laugh:
> 
> Rawse, I have no idea what Paul will do tomorrow. I'm always curious to see what he'll pull out of his bag.


Yeah you can't help but know about it living in the south lol. This is one of those games where I wish Conley would be healthy and starting, he could learn from playing against a talented PG like Paul.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Maybe Miller will be playing for the Hornets by game time...Hornets can trade Vinicius for him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Yeah you can't help but know about it living in the south lol. This is one of those games where I wish Conley would be healthy and starting, he could learn from playing against a talented PG like Paul.


He returned from his injury tonight though right? Do you think Iavaroni will put him in the starting lineup soon? 

Looking at the boxscore I see he played more minutes than Lowry tonight. Iavaroni may be getting him ready to take the spot.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Just looked at the boxscore and saw he returned, I missed the game cause I was sleep. :laugh:

I'm sure he'll be put back in the starting spot as soon as Iavorini feels that he's back to 100%. Lowry is good but he's obviously not meant to be a starter in the NBA, so I can see him heading back to the bench sooner than later.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah I'm sure the coach won't rush him. I look forward to seeing him against the Hornets tomorrow night. He may get a chance to go against both Paul and Pargo.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

They reported during the pregame show that Conley will be getting the start tonight. I guess we were wrong lol.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

yea i just heard that too, gonna be fun to watch quick on quick.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

in other news.... chris pauls jordan shoes are off the hinges!!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn those first pair are sick as hell! I'd def sport 'em with certain outfits.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

butler starting over mo-pete tonight... maybe he can take advantage of the smaller navarro gaurding him(doubtful)


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

pauls gettin on the refs before the games even started :laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

holy hilton... already has his season average covered.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Darkoooo


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

This isn't good so far. :no:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

neelys b-b-q looks bomb, i wish i didn't live across the country from it...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Conley showing off some sick handles, gotta hit that shot though.

Hornets killing us right now.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> neelys b-b-q looks bomb, i wish i didn't live across the country from it...


It's alright but then again I'm not a big BBQ guy.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Really good move by Gay to get into the paint and get the slam dunk.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

when conley penetrates they need to have gay or miller flash towards the basket, theres to much driving just to kick it out for a contested 15 footer. Gay is always good for at least one nasty dunk a game.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

There you go Rudy pull up on 'em!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

rudy gay is so awesome.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Grizz playing better now, Miller with the three.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

pretty hectic ball now, but it makes for entertainment.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

darko mustve still been fuming from chris throwin that ball off his back a few minutes ago


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice play from Jackson.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

that mightve been the first time ever ive seen someone now even bother to jump on a jump ball.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i used to be a huge rasual butler fan, but quite frankly i dont believe he should be playing any minutes outside of garbage time anymore. I'd much rather see wright get the nod.. at least he brings some thunder to his game.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Great move by Conley on Paul. This is what I wanted to see when we drafted him.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

that was a great lookin play by conley. hopefully we can get a good friendly rivalry going between these two that'll spark some interest for these division games.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah that would be pretty entertaining. This is my first time watching you guys this season, good squad you guys have.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Chris Paul charged with a tech at the end of the half.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

strangely enough, this offense seems VERY imcomplete with chandler out. he adds a totally different dimension with his ability to run down the lane and get alley-oops, and his knack for offensive rebounding. its interesting to see that paul hasn't scored at all in the first half, i would assume this is the first time its happened all season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Peterson must be either sick or hurt...Surprised that Scott didn't try starting Pargo since that worked out so horribly the last time


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im watching it! Im watching it!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

in other news... tyronn lue doesn't have his corn rows anymore. If you thought he was goofy before, you can only imagine now...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Darko has been bricking the hook all night long.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn when did David West start pulling up like this? :laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

d-x is heated.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

rudy rudy rudy!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hilton!!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Rudy is tearing it up.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

There we go Hak!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul being the chef tonight handing out all those dishes. 15 assists at the end of the 3rd. He can't buy a basket tonight. Must've used them all up in Phoenix. :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

offensive foul!

West is gonna snap soon lmao


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> offensive foul!
> 
> West is gonna snap soon lmao


i know right... that man needs a coke and a smile. lol at the grizzly commentator talking about duckin under the table.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

rudy again, goodness. butler has NO fluidity to his shot, why don't the shooting coaches work with him to get those kinks out?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> i know right... that man needs a coke and a smile. *lol at the grizzly commentator talking about duckin under the table.*


:lol:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Paul can't buy a basket.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

David West again. :laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

man, what the hell is going on with west? someone must've put icy hot in his jock strap as a pregame joke or somethin.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Ah, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think D West and Paul must've told these refs something about their mothers or something. :laugh: Most silly a** fouls I've seen all month.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> man, what the hell is going on with west? someone must've put icy hot in his jock strap as a pregame joke or somethin.


:laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul didn't look like he felt like playing tonight. Looked kind of nonchalant.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Good game you guys (and gal :wink. New Orleans definitely has a nice squad, they're in a good position to make some noise in the postseason. This was one of the better games the Grizz have played this season, I really like the heart our young players show out there. Conley, Warrick, and Gay all looked good tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Good game you guys (and gal :wink. New Orleans definitely has a nice squad, they're in a good position to make some noise in the postseason. This was one of the better games the Grizz have played this season, I really like the heart our young players show out there. Conley, Warrick, and Gay all looked good tonight.



Good game. The Grizz always seem to put up a good fight against the Hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the Hornets need everyone healthy to win games...Really lucky tonight.You're down two starters,CP can't hit a jumper and West got into foul trouble.Maybe this team is starting to develop a little more depth.Hilton was really pretty good,especially considering how bad he's looked recently.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Good game. The Grizz always seem to put up a good fight against the Hornets.


And still always come up short, that might not change a while.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

David West Shows His Stuff


----------

